# Kit Values



## Ralph Haus (Jan 25, 2017)

There has been a recent posting on my local Craig's List offering many unbuilt model kits. Many are aircraft, ships, and various military equipment. I have been communicating with the individuals family and have yet to get them to price any of the items; complete groupings or individual models? I will assume that they are waiting for offers? Thus my question. How does one fairly price/offer on any given model. Some, if researched as new purchases like on Amazon, are in the $40 to upwards of $80 range. I am still climbing through the list so I don't have a good feel for their complete 'retail' values. But what, in your opinions, would be a good starting offering range? Most likely in % of current retail value? I'm not really 'needing' any more shelf fillers, but I would hate to miss an opportunity to get a reasonable price as well.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 25, 2017)

I would take a look at what the various kits are going for on ebay to get a rough idea of what they're going for.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2017)

This site sells and buys old kits so you can check the prices and compare

Plastic Model Kits, airplane models, boat models, car models for sale from Revell, Monogram, Aurora, Tamiya, Hasegawa and more.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jan 25, 2017)

I have been doing some research, and there are hundreds of models! So it's not going quickly. Many of the models are previous releases and the kit model numbers are not currently being offered on retail sites. Ebay is hit and miss. Fubar - I will go to your suggested site and see if I can find some. Perhaps I can derive a ratio of retail-to-offer prices based on what I can find.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2017)

If you want to check the lineage of kits this site is pretty good
Kit Database - Scalemates, scale modeling database


----------



## A4K (Jan 28, 2017)

Good advice from all here.

I would say it depends on the availability of the kit. A rare one can go for many times it's original value purely for that reason, regardless of quality of the moulding. 

Agree with all to check E- bay etc for a general idea, aswell as asking here: myself and many others here would probably be able to tell you straight away how common a kit is, it's origins, and probably even a current fair price.


----------

